# Need guy's advice on underwear/shorts



## jm232 (Feb 14, 2015)

Guys I can't seem to get comfortable down there. Is there some kind of biking short or underwear that does not have stitching?! I'm also only now realizing that you're not supposed to wear underwear under your biking shorts? Any advice/product links to the most comfortable no-stitch material shorts or undies greatly appreciated!


----------



## jfaas (Jan 31, 2014)

Chamois don't have stitches. What are you using now?


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

You should be wearing padded cycling shorts with no underwear. If you're still not comfortable something else is going on because cycling shorts and their crotch pads do not have irritating stitching. Occasionally, the brand of crotch liner will irritate some people as I found with Louis Garneau shorts. Otherwise, any short should do.


----------



## Special Eyes (Feb 2, 2011)

We are not all built the same. Some do well with just padded cycling shorts. That doesn't work for me. I need to contain my junk from moving all around, getting pinched and getting sat on. I wear very lightweight underwear that supports and contains comfortably. Like this:

Men's Bikini Underwear | Jockey.com


----------



## spdntrxi (Jul 25, 2013)

Defeet UnD


----------



## TiCoyote (Jun 28, 2005)

I don't do underwear under cycling shorts. I like voler bibs. They're comfy and stay in place. Bibs IMHO are way better than regular shorts because they don't ride up or down. 

For running, I wear champion running underwear from Target. You can check that out if you want something non chafing under your shorts


----------

